# Apple TV avec le Mac éteint



## wayne (23 Août 2007)

Est-ce que ça marche?

Si je synchronise tout une fois pour toute, est-ce que on peuts'en servir sans le mac? (avec des musiques et des photos, on rempli le 160 GO et on est pas obligé de synchroniser tout les 4 matins). 

Et les synchro suivantes, prennent elles du temps, meme si il n'y a que qques musiques et qques photos à ajouter?


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

Oui

Non


----------



## pim (23 Août 2007)

C'est tout l'int&#233;r&#234;t de la b&#234;te : pouvoir de temps en temps &#233;teindre le mac et son cerveau, pour simplement se reposer devant la t&#233;l&#233; &#224; &#233;couter de la musique ou regarder un bon film 

Pour les synchros suivantes, si tu accepte de laisser ton Apple TV allum&#233;, elles se feront toutes seules, et de fa&#231;on rapide. Ensuite, on a tendance &#224; regretter que l'iPod lui-m&#234;me ne se synchronise pas de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on, par les airs, automatiquement.


----------



## wayne (23 Août 2007)

et est-ce que lorsque on éteint le mac lors d'une synchronisation ( automatique, donc on ne sait pas que ça synchronise), l'Apple TV continue à diffuser normalement ou s'éteint-elle?

ex: quelqu'un regarde des photos sur la télé et moi j'éteins l'ordi. est-ce que ça le dérange (exctinction, message...)


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

Je crois que si tu tente de fermer iTunes au milieu d'une synchronisation, il te mets un petit message demandant l'accord du patron (= toi).

Maintenant si c'est une mise en veille ou une extinction brutale, la synchro est juste reprise l&#224; o&#249; elle en &#233;tait d&#232;s que possible.

L'Apple TV a cette particularit&#233; sup&#233;rieure &#224; l'iPod, de pouvoir continuer sa synchro m&#234;me lors de son utilisation ou lors de sa veille (= mode sans image sur l'&#233;cran, auquel on acc&#232;de en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton central de l'AppleRemote, mais dans lequel le disque dur tourne toujours). Seule la lecture d'un film interrompt la synchronisation.


----------



## wayne (24 Août 2007)

donc si pendant que ça syncronyse quelqu'un écoute de la musique et moi j'éteins l'ordinateur, ça ne fait qu'arrêter la synchro (ça n'arrête pas la musique)?


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

Oui, &#231;a n'arr&#234;te pas la musique


----------



## wayne (24 Août 2007)

cool merci


----------



## two (27 Août 2007)

Sauf si la musique n'est pas synchronis&#233;e sur l'appleTV mias lue en streaming &#224; partir du mac que tu &#233;teins...


----------



## Gemma (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Les infos de ce fil sont à peu près ce que je cherchais mais je préfère demander pour m'en assurer.

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac et je suis bien tentée par l'achat d'un Apple Tv. J'ai d'abord hésité par rapport aux formats vidéos lus, mais je viens de faire une conversion d'un fichier .avi avec iSquint et j'en suis plutôt satisfaite.
Du coup j'ai de plus en plus envie de craquer 
Ma question: est-ce que du moment que j'ai synchronisé le contenu souhaité sur mon Apple TV, si je l'embarque avec moi à Paris et le connecte à ma TV (je n'aurais pas d'ordi sur place) pourrais-je lire le contenu ?
J'ai une livebox sur place et une tv mais je compte pas me trimballer l'iMac 
Je pars 15 jours et j'adorerais pouvoir visionner mes séries et films.

Merci


----------



## brye (18 Novembre 2008)

bien sur c'est le but et ca fonctionne sans problème....
+++


----------



## ipascm (21 Novembre 2008)

sinon, tu peux aussi acheter un apple TV de moindre capacité et t'acheter en meme temps un disque dur reseau avec serveur itunes du type synology ou buffalo, comme ca tes données sont disponibles sur tous tes macs et apples tv qu'ils soient allumés ou non et stocké à 1 seul endroit uniquement...


----------



## frankypop (26 Novembre 2008)

Salut Ipascm, si je peux me permettre de profiter du fil, et de ton post...

*Ce que tu décris m'intéresse beaucoup*, peux-tu me donner quelques infos supplémentaries s'il te plaît :

- J'imagine que tu dois entrer l'adresse IP de ton NAS à l'AppleTV pour qu'elle le reconnaisse comme source, c'est ça ? C'est prévu ou c'est de la bidouille ?
- Peut-on aussi mettre les photos sur le NAS ou est-ce que le NAS doit-être consacré à iTunes dans ce cas ?


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

malheureusement, l'option apple TV et nas SYNOLOGY n'est pas possible, dixit Synology, cela étant du au fait que l'apple TV ne se connecte pas à itunes via un simple itunes server...

C'est bien dommage tout de meme


----------

